# Aura technique



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I don't normally use Aura on jobs but sometimes if I want the coverage. I never like the way it turns out as far as streaking goes. Customers don't tend to notice. The store will tell me that Aura needs the rolling technique of a pro. Anybody know what this technique is? I know about the cut ins drying first and to go as fast as you can when rolling.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

By the way I find all Ben Moore paints have this problem


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What do you mean by streaking? Sheen differentials in the roller strokes? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

bluegrassdan said:


> I don't normally use Aura on jobs but sometimes if I want the coverage. I never like the way it turns out as far as streaking goes. Customers don't tend to notice. *The store will tell me that Aura needs the rolling technique of a pro*. Anybody know what this technique is? I know about the cut ins drying first and to go as fast as you can when rolling.


10 years later this video still relevant





There isn't much too it really. If HO's and DIY's armed with a superfab or prodooz and a 2.5" angle can make Aura look good then so can you! Sounds like you are either pressing your roller too hard, stretching paint too thin, backrolling when its already tacking up etc... Aura, regal and ben all kind of just melt into previous coats so let them dry fully, get paint on the wall quick keeping a wet edge and don't play with it too much. All of these new zero voc paints dry too quick to backroll without an extender, which BTW don't use floetrol use instead xim or bm extender.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

lap marks from drying too fast I assume.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 10 years later this video still relevant
> https://youtu.be/ag3lldZH2fg
> 
> There isn't much too it really. If HO's and DIY's armed with a superfab or prodooz and a 2.5" angle can make Aura look good then so can you! Sounds like you are either pressing your roller too hard, stretching paint too thin, backrolling when its already tacking up etc... Aura, regal and ben all kind of just melt into previous coats so let them dry fully, get paint on the wall quick keeping a wet edge and don't play with it too much. All of these new zero voc paints dry too quick to backroll without an extender, which BTW don't use floetrol use instead xim or bm extender.


WRONG! You should be a Cali dealer!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not saying that proper application techniques aren’t desirable, but to say a paint has to be applied with professional rolling techniques to avoid issues is a bit silly. Sounds like one of those things they might list as a reason to void a warranty.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Rolling technique*

I am not sure why the store basically blew you off on this, but the correct way to use any paint including Aura is to keep a wet edge. And your previous thinking was correct that perhaps you should wait a little longer after cutting in so that you are not re-wetting areas that are still tacky. The other thing is that a roller cover does matter. A soft woven like a Pro-Doo Z will help. Sometimes a 100% acrylic product is more of a challenge since it is a high build product, but I think that find a good roller will help a lot in this instance.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> WRONG*!* You should be a Cali dealer!


Are Cali paints labelled zero VOC? Are they a 3+ day ship point to MT?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Not saying that proper application techniques aren’t desirable, but to say a paint has to be applied with professional rolling techniques to avoid issues is a bit silly. Sounds like one of those things they might list as a reason to void a warranty.


Like SW with my customer that had hide issues with Cashmere. She's been painting for 24 years. The SW store manager told her she had bad roller technique. I lol'ed.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ben Moore recommends letting the cut dry completely and rolling over it when using Aura.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Are Cali paints labelled zero VOC? Are they a 3+ day ship point to MT?


Depends on whether you order a zero voc product or not. How long to ship? I have no idea but i doubt it would be three days. They're warehousing some products in Chicago.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Depends on whether you order a zero voc product or not. How long to ship? I have no idea but i doubt it would be three days. They're warehousing some products in Chicago.


ordering product out of Carol Stream, IL common carrier currently 5 day for me :sad:. That's somewhat of a deal breaker when BM is 2 day for most product out of CO. What zero voc product does cali have?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> ordering product out of Carol Stream, IL common carrier currently 5 day for me :sad:. That's somewhat of a deal breaker when BM is 2 day for most product out of CO. What zero voc product does cali have?


Calpro,Malibu, Verde. But to be honest with you, a don't think in thirty+ years of selling paint i have ever had a customer ask for a zero or even a low voc paint. Diy OR contractor. Even the hospitals i have sold to never ask about it. It's just not a selling point. Maybe in your area it is, but not here. Or Oklahoma. Or central Ohio or southern California for that matter. Maybe for the hippies up in norcal and Oregon. And Montana.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Calpro,Malibu, Verde. But to be honest with you, a don't think in thirty+ years of selling paint i have ever had a customer ask for a zero or even a low voc paint. Diy OR contractor. Even the hospitals i have sold to never ask about it. It's just not a selling point. *Maybe in your area it is*, but not here. Or Oklahoma. Or central Ohio or southern California for that matter. Maybe for the hippies up in norcal and Oregon. And Montana.


Im in a relatively affluent town so every single day for me people coming in wanting a zero voc paint. Very strange because I have just as many people excited that I still carry satin impervo.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Last year I used the Aura Bath & Spa throughout an entire condo and it came out looking terrible and it's a matte paint. I did everything I could to prevent "lap lines" by adding BM extender and using Pro Dooz sleeves with minimal backrolling. It came out looking like striped vertical wallpaper! I'm not ****ting you. We ended up using Regal matte over the Aura and it looked fine.

Years ago I said I'd never use Aura again but i thought the Bath & Spa was a bit different.

One time in an exposed stairwell, with plenty of huge windows, I ended up cutting the Aura eggshell with about 15% water and that helped tremendously with the lap lines. Pro painters should never have to work that hard with a high end paint. Aura is garbage.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Pro painters should never have to work that hard with a high end paint. Aura is garbage.


Would you like it more if they made it a paint and primer in one? :biggrin:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll keep my $25 a gallon Pure Performance. Covers great, touches up great, looks great, and is close to zero VOC.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Weird. I have had almost the exact opposite experience with Aura. It did take some getting used to how fast it dries, but after some adjustments to how I rolled it seems quite user friendly to me. 

Nick has called Aura Matte a glorified flat, and he’s not far off. It has less sheen than any other Matte I’ve used. Seems more forgiving than Emerald or Duration Matte for example. 

Still, you do have to pay attention to the direction of your roller strokes for best results. If you roll up and down without finishing in one direction, then you’re going to see a variance when viewing at an angle. The up strokes of the roller will look slightly different than the down strokes. Of course that’s true with any paint that has a sheen. 

I don’t know if that’s what you guys mean by streaking, but if you’re not finishing all roller strokes in one direction that might be the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Woodco said:


> I'll keep my $25 a gallon Pure Performance. Covers great, touches up great, looks great, and is close to zero VOC.


I use Dulux Lifemaster eggshell most of the time. It's a dream to work with and is only $30/gallon. ----very durable and looks great.

When they request a higher end paint I use Regal Matte or eggshell. Regal Ulti-matte is my favorite paint for walls and pearl for trim. It's the best.

For homeowner's who are selling, I prefer the BM Ultra Spec 500 low sheen. It has a beautiful low sheen to it and is super easy to work with. I use 'extender' in all BM paints, especially when using 'BEN'.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> Weird. I have had almost the exact opposite experience with Aura. It did take some getting used to how fast it dries, but after some adjustments to how I rolled it seems quite user friendly to me.
> 
> Nick has called Aura Matte a glorified flat, and he’s not far off. It has less sheen than any other Matte I’ve used. Seems more forgiving than Emerald or Duration Matte for example.
> 
> ...


I always finish off rolling in one direction. I fixed the "lap lines" by applying Regal Ulti-matte over the Aura using the exact same technique and the walls came out flawless.That says it all about Aura.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The first wall I painted with Aura looked terrible. I was used to rolling on a thick coat in about 4ft wide sections, then going back and down stroking it out. When I tried that with Aura it ended up looking like cottage cheese. 

Now I do about 12 inch swaths (8ft walls) with minimum manipulation. One dip of the roller for each section, finishing each one with a down stroke before moving on, and minimizing overlap of the sections. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr Smith said:


> I always finish off rolling in one direction. I fixed the "lap lines" by applying Regal Ulti-matte over the Aura using the exact same technique and the walls came out flawless.That says it all about Aura.




IDK, it’s funny how different our experiences can be. The stuff seems almost fool proof to me once I got the hang of it. 

Was that the only time you tried it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

What is it that people like about Aura? Is it the finish? I understand how well it covers but its a pain to work with, its expensive, it needs an extender which adds more cost. In Canada its $75 off the shelf. I get it for $68. I have had people tell me you can go back and roll a swipe on an already dry wall and it won't flash. I don't find that to be true. Of all the Ben Moore paints the Regal seems the easiest to work with. Why don't they do to the Aura what they do to the Regal.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I like the Dulux Lifemaster also. The dulux Diamond is good if you want super coverage. When you do a wall you can actually look back and see it is still wet.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

bluegrassdan said:


> I like the Dulux Lifemaster also. The dulux Diamond is good if you want super coverage. When you do a wall you can actually look back and see it is still wet.


I use the Dulux Diamond for exteriors and for interior trim. I find regal to be the best trim or door paint for brushing and rolling. I should try the Diamond matte, -----I've heard good things about it. It's Dulux Paint's top line paint and it is still cheaper than BM "BEN". They can do that because Dulux is owned by PPG in North America and  AkzoNobel worldwide which is the biggest paint manufacturer in the world.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

bluegrassdan said:


> What is it that people like about Aura? Is it the finish? I understand how well it covers but its a pain to work with, its expensive, it needs an extender which adds more cost. In Canada its $75 off the shelf. I get it for $68. I have had people tell me you can go back and roll a swipe on an already dry wall and it won't flash. I don't find that to be true. Of all the Ben Moore paints the Regal seems the easiest to work with. Why don't they do to the Aura what they do to the Regal.


Aura will be getting a formula update soon so stay tuned...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> I use the Dulux Diamond for exteriors and for interior trim. I find regal to be the best trim or door paint for brushing and rolling. I should try the Diamond matte, -----I've heard good things about it. *It's Dulux Paint's top line paint *and it is still *cheaper than BM "BEN"*. They can do that because Dulux is owned by PPG in North America and  AkzoNobel worldwide which is the biggest paint manufacturer in the world.


Hmm Dulux Diamond 34% volume solids...


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hmm Dulux Diamond 34% volume solids...


Dulux Interior Lifemaster is their #2 line and it has 38% solids.
Dulux interior Diamond is their #1 line and has 32% solids.

BEN interior paint has 35% solids and it's $10 more per gallon than Lifemaster.

It's not always about Solids by Volume obviously.

Quality of the binders,pigments,colorants and additives has a great deal to do with the quality of the paint too. Diamond has ceramic microshoperes for better durability and cross-linking acrylic polymers.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Dulux Interior Lifemaster is their #2 line and it has 38% solids.
> Dulux interior Diamond is their #1 line and has 32% solids.
> 
> BEN interior paint has 35% solids and it's $10 more per gallon than Lifemaster.
> ...


No its not all about volume solids, ben is a vinyl acrylic old technology after all, but ceramic 'microspheres' was regal matte new technology 15 years ago. Ultra-spec 500 also has 'cross linking' polymers. 

Paint prices are decided by what the market can bear, PPG isn't selling it cheap out of the goodness of their heart. If Dulux was as good as you say then PPG would charge A LOT more for it simple as that.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Paint companies get every penny out of every paint line that they can. If one paint is $70.00 a gallon retail with few discounts, and another is $30 a gallon retail with all kinds of discounts, there is a damn good reason for the difference. The idea that all paint companies make the same quality products but some companies charge more just because they can is BS. Unless of course you take SW into account. They charge an outrageous retail price and give big discounts because people fall all over that crap. Just like Kohl's. Just mark the hell out of crap product and discount it DOWN to what you actually want for a retail price and people will crawl all over themselves to buy it. Like my grandpa always used to say, "if you crap on a plate and put a big enough discount on it, someone will buy it and call it art!".


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone ever heard of Frank Lloyd Wright? He designed this little cabin called Fallingwater, which is considered to be some of the the best architecture in the world. https://www.fallingwater.org/

Outside paint: Manor Hall. Inside paint: Pure Performance. I buy both of those for less than 30 a gallon. I actually DO get a better deal than most on manor hall though, cuz every cashier who rings me up comments on it. Anyway, those paints are good enough for Fallingwater.... What does that say?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Anyone ever heard of Frank Lloyd Wright? He designed this little cabin called Fallingwater, which is considered to be some of the the best architecture in the world. https://www.fallingwater.org/
> 
> Outside paint: Manor Hall. Inside paint: Pure Performance. I buy both of those for less than 30 a gallon. I actually DO get a better deal than most on manor hall though, cuz every cashier who rings me up comments on it. Anyway, those paints are good enough for Fallingwater.... *What does that say?*


Not much other than the PPG rep in that area is doing his/her job. I frequently find promar 200 in $10M+ homes at the yellowstone club so that must mean its a high end product right?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

My largest paint contractor says to paint the "W".


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Woodco said:


> Anyone ever heard of Frank Lloyd Wright? He designed this little cabin called Fallingwater, which is considered to be some of the the best architecture in the world. https://www.fallingwater.org/
> 
> Outside paint: Manor Hall. Inside paint: Pure Performance. I buy both of those for less than 30 a gallon. I actually DO get a better deal than most on manor hall though, cuz every cashier who rings me up comments on it. Anyway, those paints are good enough for Fallingwater.... What does that say?


I’m a FLW fanatic....anywho, I followed the link and I didn’t see where it said Manor Hall; it said a specially tinted paint developed by PPG. Can you point me in the right direction? Great info on Fallingwater,btw. 
Fun or not so fun fact - FLW homes are notorious for leaking.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

There’s reasons why Aura doesn’t fly off the shelves. For the homeowner it’s price, for the pro, it’s just not a great product. I agree as someone mentioned before, Regal Select is a superior product. Always was. Now it’s even better than before being a waterborne product. Spot prime patches with no flashing, their sheens are true to what the designated sheens should be, touches up beautifully, minimal odor that actually smells good, dries to a hard finish, application is effortless. For decades its been BMs top tier product and in my opinion it still is.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

loaded brush said:


> There’s reasons why Aura doesn’t fly off the shelves. For the homeowner it’s price, for the pro, it’s just not a great product. I agree as someone mentioned before, Regal Select is a superior product. Always was. Now it’s even better than before being a waterborne product. Spot prime patches with no flashing, their sheens are true to what the designated sheens should be, touches up beautifully, minimal odor that actually smells good, dries to a hard finish, application is effortless. For decades its been BMs top tier product and in my opinion it still is.


Imo Aura is latest and greatest paint tech good and bad. The resin in aura is superior to regal no question.. Regal is tried, true, dependable. I feel comfortable putting regal in anyone's hands and knowing it will perform well. Plus I have a bit higher margin on regal than aura so 😉


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

fauxlynn said:


> I’m a FLW fanatic....anywho, I followed the link and I didn’t see where it said Manor Hall; it said a specially tinted paint developed by PPG. Can you point me in the right direction? Great info on Fallingwater,btw.
> Fun or not so fun fact - FLW homes are notorious for leaking.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> The first wall I painted with Aura looked terrible. I was used to rolling on a thick coat in about 4ft wide sections, then going back and down stroking it out. When I tried that with Aura it ended up looking like cottage cheese.
> 
> Now I do about 12 inch swaths (8ft walls) with minimum manipulation. One dip of the roller for each section, finishing each one with a down stroke before moving on, and minimizing overlap of the sections.
> 
> ...


pretty much my experience with aura



cocomonkeynuts said:


> My largest paint contractor says to paint the "W".


that spreads it out too wide imo


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't like Frank Lloyd Wright. Mainly cause I hate architects and he really was a jerk to his wives and people in general.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

My point it, for outside, yes, use a high quality paint, by all means. For interior trim: Use a high quality paint, by all means, but for interior walls??? I cant help but think anyone who spends 50-70 a gallon for interior residential walls is an absolute fool, when you can use a damn good product for half the money and not (or barely) tell the difference between the two.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Woodco said:


> My point it, for outside, yes, use a high quality paint, by all means. For interior trim: Use a high quality paint, by all means, but for interior walls??? I cant help but think anyone who spends 50-70 a gallon for interior residential walls is an absolute fool, when you can use a damn good product for half the money and not (or barely) tell the difference between the two.


I've been burned using contractor grade paint. Especially in kitchen and bathrooms that show water spots that won't wipe off. Also high traffic areas like hallways and stairways where people wash the walls, a quality paint makes a huge difference.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Does anybody like any of the other lines of BM besides Regal and Aura. In Canada Aura is $75 and Regal is $60 off the shelf. Like to give my customers a break on price and still give them a quality paint.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

AngieM said:


> I've been burned using contractor grade paint. Especially in kitchen and bathrooms that show water spots that won't wipe off. Also high traffic areas like hallways and stairways where people wash the walls, a quality paint makes a huge difference.


I dont use contractor grade either. I use Pure performance. Its great paint, and I get it cheap. The flat is even washable. I can pay 25 a gallon for that, or jump up to 40 a gallon for a slightly better grade. Its not worth a 15 dollar a gallon jump. I explain to my clients exactly what im using, and they have never once opted for an upgrade.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> I dont use contractor grade either. I use Pure performance. Its great paint, and I get it cheap. The flat is even washable. I can pay 25 a gallon for that, or jump up to 40 a gallon for a slightly better grade. Its not worth a 15 dollar a gallon jump. I explain to my clients exactly what im using, and they have never once opted for an upgrade.


Anecdotal but one of my painters recently bid a job and the HO's (5000 sqft $$$) spec'd a strict budget. Painter said he could lower bid using a lower quality paint regal->ben. NO they said only high quality paint. I already have a hard time selling ultraspec flat for ceiling paint. That $25/gallon stuff wouldn't sell _here_ or if you did you wouldn't want those kind of jobs.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Anyone ever heard of Frank Lloyd Wright? He designed this little cabin called Fallingwater, which is considered to be some of the the best architecture in the world. https://www.fallingwater.org/
> 
> Outside paint: Manor Hall. Inside paint: Pure Performance. I buy both of those for less than 30 a gallon. I actually DO get a better deal than most on manor hall though, cuz every cashier who rings me up comments on it. Anyway, those paints are good enough for Fallingwater.... What does that say?


I don't see anything in your link, that states they painted the exterior with Manor Hall or the interior with Pure Performance?

I'm from the Chicago area, where Wright got his start and also has probably the most Prarie Style homes of his anywhere in the US. http://www.architecture.org/architecture-chicago/visual-dictionary/entry/prairie-style/

My point is that although most people think FLW was a genius, many of his homes have turned out to be a maintenance nightmare. I think Falling Water falls into that category, although any structure of an advanced age requires a ton of maintenance!

A buddy of mine calls him Frank Lloyd Wrong.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

bluegrassdan said:


> Does anybody like any of the other lines of BM besides Regal and Aura. In Canada Aura is $75 and Regal is $60 off the shelf. Like to give my customers a break on price and still give them a quality paint.


I've used Ben quite a bit. Rentals, flips, etc. It's decent stuff. Covers well. That's about as far down the list as I go.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> I don't see anything in your link, that states they painted the exterior with Manor Hall or the interior with Pure Performance?
> 
> I'm from the Chicago area, where Wright got his start and also has probably the most Prarie Style homes of his anywhere in the US. http://www.architecture.org/architecture-chicago/visual-dictionary/entry/prairie-style/
> 
> ...


I posted a video on page two.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Woodco said:


> I dont use contractor grade either. I use Pure performance. Its great paint, and I get it cheap. The flat is even washable. I can pay 25 a gallon for that, or jump up to 40 a gallon for a slightly better grade. Its not worth a 15 dollar a gallon jump. I explain to my clients exactly what im using, and they have never once opted for an upgrade.


I used something called Pure Performance by PPG and could not paint fast enough. When done a room the cut ins looked like a different color.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

bluegrassdan said:


> I used something called Pure Performance by PPG and could not paint fast enough. When done a room the cut ins looked like a different color.


That's called picture framing. I haven't experienced that in many years. I usually cut in and wait 1/2 hour or an hour to roll it.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Weird. I've never once had a problem with PP.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*cut and roll*



bluegrassdan said:


> I used something called Pure Performance by PPG and could not paint fast enough. When done a room the cut ins looked like a different color.


bgd, do you let the cut ins dry first before rolling?

futtyos


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

futtyos said:


> bgd, do you let the cut ins dry first before rolling?
> 
> futtyos


I dont. I do it the efficient way. I roll the first coat, cut it in, cut it in again, and roll the second coat as soon as Im done with the cut ins.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I let cut ins dry when using Aura. When I used the Pure Performance I didn't know I had to as it was a new product to me. I like paints where you don't have to do this. By letting the cut ins dry doesn't this lead to picture framing? ie not keeping a wet edge? Aura is the only paint I know of that claims that everything will blend in therefore no picture framing.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I had to paint with Behr Ultra today and reminded me of my frustrating experience painting with Aura. Goes on thick, you can't back roll it, tacks up then curtains so your can't fix it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

bluegrassdan said:


> I let cut ins dry when using Aura. When I used the Pure Performance I didn't know I had to as it was a new product to me. I like paints where you don't have to do this. By letting the cut ins dry doesn't this lead to picture framing? ie not keeping a wet edge? Aura is the only paint I know of that claims that everything will blend in therefore no picture framing.


Most quality paints, ie not promar200 will blend in to each other. Its actually a very efficient system to paint with if you like to have few brews between coats.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm a big fan of PPG pure performance too and I don't run into picture framing while not letting the cut in dry. I've always heard from my PPG rep that people get picture framing with their paints by overworking the cut ins and stretching it too far. Basically, run your cut, keep it somewhat heavy and roll.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I had a rep tell me to roll horizontally as close to the ceiling and baseboard as possible after cutting in and then rolling up and down to get rid of picture framing. More work to fix a problem I never noticed 10 years ago.


----------

